# Use eBay In Conjunction With Your Own Website



## Heath (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi guys!

There are a lot of people on this forum who have their own website or are looking into building one - this is great.

I just wanted to share with you a method of using eBay to bring traffic to your own website.

For those of you who already sell your t-shirts on eBay, you'll be aware that it is a great way to find customers from all over the world. 

Well, eBay generally doesn't allow external linking to your own website UNLESS you link to a page that contains more information about the specific product that is being auctioned. This is a great opportunity, as it means that you can use eBay traffic to generate more sales on your own website.

Now here is the method:

On your eBay listing, add a hyperlink that says something like;

"For more information and pictures of this T-shirt, Click Here."

Make sure that it links to a page on your website that has that particular t-shirt displayed, with further information as well as an 'Add To Cart', or 'Purchase Now' button.

Now, to offer an incentive for the eBay visitors to purchase on your own site rather than on eBay, you could have a special price or bonus. eg. 5% Off, or a Free Gift With Purchase.

In addition, somewhere on the product picture in your eBay listing, include your website URL. This will bring even more visitors to your site, who are interested in your t-shirt.

By doing these things, it's possible to sell several of that particular t-shirt with one eBay listing. And remember that when visitors reach your site, they're free to look around at all your other products!

Hope this helps!


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank's for sharing your knowledge with us i will definetly be doing that.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i done that before but ebay is prohibiting that kind of link. Thats very good idea if you will not complain or seen by ebay. I got more sale when i do that kind of link but they see me and canceled all my auction. 
Linking to Pages Containing the Terms and Conditions of Your Listing
You can link information and picture only but not a mulitiple webpage that has buy or add to cart button.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I appreciate your information.Thanks for sharing. ..... JB


----------



## Heath (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi ROQ!

As well as a Terms & Conditions page, eBay also allows you to link to other pages, such as a Description Page. This is what they say about a Description Page:

"Members are permitted to include one link to a page that further describes the item being sold in that listing. The primary intent of the link *must be* to further describe the item and the link must conform to eBay policy."

See: Linking to Descriptions

Now there is some gray area as to whether or not you can include a 'Buy Now' button because of these words at: Links Policy

*"Non-permitted links include, but are not limited to:*
Links to websites or pages that offer to trade, sell or purchase goods or services outside of eBay. This applies whether it is a static URL or an active link.
Links that encourage buyers to place their eBay bids through a site other than eBay "
I have never been penalized for linking to a description page with a purchase button. What I think they are meaning in the first point is that you can't OFFER to trade off eBay. (Remember that you are still hoping to sell the T-Shirt through eBay.)

The second point is referring to the actual link, and is saying that your link can't say something like - "Don't Bid On This T-Shirt On eBay, Click Here To Make A Bid On Another Site"

The method has worked well for me, but if you're worried about the 'Buy Now' button, then don't include it. The visitor will still be able to navigate to the purchase page if they want to buy it.

But correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

Can we keep only one size of shirt in the listing and advise the buyer to ask for more sizes? that way we can list variety of other designs within a budget. correct me if it is not allowed! i am really concerned. 

I did see many sellers use this method.


----------



## tmrw (May 6, 2008)

Thanks!

This is exactly what I needed. I have a new web store and have sold on ebay, but didnt really want to set up an ebay store in addition to the web store. This is prefect for me. Thanks again, John


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

freestylezz said:


> Can we keep only one size of shirt in the listing and advise the buyer to ask for more sizes? that way we can list variety of other designs within a budget. correct me if it is not allowed! i am really concerned.
> 
> I did see many sellers use this method.


 I would just list sizes available and not specific to each shirt. .... JB


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Heath,

Thanks for sharing this with us. I will be trying this out this weekend. Fully understand what and what's not needed.

Cheers.


----------



## Heath (Oct 24, 2007)

freestylezz said:


> Can we keep only one size of shirt in the listing and advise the buyer to ask for more sizes? that way we can list variety of other designs within a budget. correct me if it is not allowed! i am really concerned.
> 
> I did see many sellers use this method.


eBay wants you to list specific sizes and put your t-shirts in the appropriate category, but I don't think that there is a problem having a note in your listing that says: More Sizes Available

I've found that eBay users will message me and ask if I have the t-shirt in other sizes anyway. I tell them yes, but bid on this particular listing and if you are the winning bidder, I will send you out your size.

The reason for this is to increase bidding competition on that one listing and lift the auction up! But if the visitor clicks through to your site, they'll be able to navigate to the size that they want and will hopefully buy it from your own store.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

What have you found to be the best time of day to end your listings?


----------



## Heath (Oct 24, 2007)

I found Monday night around 9.00pm to be the most effective for me - but it will depend on your target market. Most young people are out at night over the weekend, so I guess that's why Monday was the best for me.

If you sell internationally, it's worth working out a time that is a reasonable hour for most countries. Ie. not 2am in the morning in a country that buys your stuff.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Do you run alot of auction listings? Also what do you price your shirts at?


----------



## Heath (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm not selling much on eBay these days but I occasionally run an auction and start the tees at $15.00. I've had them get up to $70, but sometimes they only get one bid and someone gets one for $15.00.! eBay can be fickle, but I guess if you start at a price that you are willing to accept, then it takes out the gambling element! 

I've also had really good results by paying to have my best design featured on the homepage, and listing several other designs in the standard category at the same time. I have a very visible link on the premium listing that encourages people to click through to check out my other designs. You end up getting lots of traffic from the homepage that clicks through to your other tees.


----------



## Bammer (Jun 4, 2008)

I thought about ebay. But arent their fees a little to high? 

I will have to put pen to paper an d figure that out... Good thought though...


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

has anyone tried keeping the t-shirt prices absolutely minimum (i.e. $0.01 for auction and $1.00 'buy it now' price)
since ebay wants 20% of the final value (for 'buy it now' listings), give them only 20 cents...
BUT...
keep your shipping rate high.

i charge $19 shipping to ppl in US/Canada and keep the price of a t-shirt only $1.00... customer gets the point that one has to pay $20 for a t-shirt.
doing this reduces the amount you give ebay, plus attracts the buyer to you $1.00 t-shirt


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh boy....

First, according to new ebay rules, you can no longer link to an off ebay page, even from your About Me page.

Second, you can not charge $19 for shipping a $1 shirt to avoid ebay fees. 

In either case, if ebay catches you, they will close the auction or even your account.

Now for the good news...

New policies alllow you to sell an item and offer different sizes and/or colors of an item within an auction.


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

debz1959 said:


> Oh boy....
> 
> First, according to new ebay rules, you can no longer link to an off ebay page, even from your About Me page.
> 
> ...



can u give me a link where i can read their new policies?


----------



## UglyCook (Apr 30, 2008)

As an Ebay buyer, I always like to check the seller's website. I know that you aren't supposed to list your website so it's really helpful when your Ebay name is your website with a .com after it. Like, if you are TSHIRTSARECOOL on eBay, I can just type in www. TSHIRSTARECOOL. com and I'm at your website.

Also, I assume that a low price with high shipping indicates a dishonest seller and I won't buy there. I also HATE reserve prices! Just start the bidding at the lowest price you will accept.


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

UglyCook said:


> As an Ebay buyer, I always like to check the seller's website. I know that you aren't supposed to list your website so it's really helpful when your Ebay name is your website with a .com after it. Like, if you are TSHIRTSARECOOL on eBay, I can just type in www. TSHIRSTARECOOL. com and I'm at your website.
> 
> Also, I assume that a low price with high shipping indicates a dishonest seller and I won't buy there. I also HATE reserve prices! Just start the bidding at the lowest price you will accept.


how does low price/ high shipping seller is a dishonest person? 
keeping the price low is only a strategy to offset the eBay fees. customer gets the item for the market price.


----------



## UglyCook (Apr 30, 2008)

Since I know that shipping does not really cost, say $19.00, I know that the seller is trying to fool eBay and if he'd try to fool eBay, he might try to fool me, too.

My perception


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

UglyCook said:


> Since I know that shipping does not really cost, say $19.00, I know that the seller is trying to fool eBay and if he'd try to fool eBay, he might try to fool me, too.
> 
> My perception


well, i sell 100-200 tz a month... i have above 99% rating... im not fooling anyone. and low price/ high shipping is also within rules (atleast i thought so, but debz1959 has read some policies which i didnt...)


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

May 2008
go to ebay policy updates...

Rules for Listings ? Overview
& 
Excessive Shipping Charges Policy


----------

